# A Father’s Day Lesson – Freshwater 6/19/2011



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

For Father’s day this year I treated my dad to a morning of bass fishing on Lake Yale in Eustis, near his house. I’ve never fished there before, and because my father spent the last decade providing 24x7 care for my late mother, he hadn’t picked up a fishing pole in at least that long. As such, it was kind of funny to watch the man who taught me to fish, trying to remember how to operate a spinning reel, but he picked it up quick enough and soon schooled me again by catching almost twice as many as me!

There were no lunkers caught, but my dad had a good time and I got to explore some new water, so everyone was happy.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

like riding a bike you never forget  looks like a good day thanks for the report


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It looks like it got pretty sporty out there in your first pic, but nice and calm in the others. Good job on getting on some fish and it looks like your Dad still has the touch.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, guys. 



> It looks like it got pretty sporty out there in your first pic, but nice and calm in the others. Good job on getting on some fish and it looks like your Dad still has the touch.


It was rough first thing in the morning. The forecast predicted 3mph early, but it was more like 10-12mph and it's a big lake. Made for a bumpy ride, but then it calmed down the wind turned around. Ended up being a really nice day.


----------



## wjpitts (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome!

There is nothing better than fishing with Dad. Especially on Father's Day.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

That is way cool!


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Very Cool! There ain't nothing like it but some more of it! Hope you can go again soon.


----------

